# evenTT12 Display



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We thought that seeing as the parking area at Gaydon allows us to be creative we would try something different this year. We are looking for volunteers to have a display of each type of TT I'll list them below but if you are interested please reply to this post with a picture of your car. Ideally apart of course from the QS we would have a coupe and roadster in each

MkI
S-Line
150
180/190 --glslang/
225 forest TTR/
V6 ianboom
QS RenesisEvo

MkII
1.8
2.0--Nyxx
V6 peter-ss/
Sport
S-Line- wja96/
Black Edition
S- Wallsendmag/
RS- Big Syd/
RS+


----------



## RenesisEvo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm happy to volunteer my qS:









I hope I can make it as clean on the day.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Not great ones :-(

Interior one,


and an exterior one,



The RS803 are coming off and replaced with (before EventTT12),


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks good to me


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Mk2 V6


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> Mk2 V6


You didn't need the pic ,I know what that one looks like :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's my pic

225 TTR


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice will update the list if this shift ever finishes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on folks there are still a few gaps that we need to fill


----------



## RenesisEvo (Jan 30, 2006)

Quick question - do we need to do anything in particular on arrival?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RenesisEvo said:


> Quick question - do we need to do anything in particular on arrival?


Just tell the people on the gate that you are in the model display


----------

